# R33 GTS



## cabeca_rj (Sep 7, 2009)

hello friends
a friend of mine just bought a r33 gts
the car has
hks front mount intercooler
short ram intake system
and catback exhaust
and he is intended to but a boos controller
wich pressure can he put..so as not to have problemes with the engine
many thankss!!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

cabeca_rj said:


> hello friends
> a friend of mine just bought a r33 gts
> the car has
> hks front mount intercooler
> ...


get your friend to come here and ask questions... cause it doesnt look like you know enough to tell him/her what they will need to know...


HKS intercooler... prolly over sized and causes more lag than aids in power and engine response
short ram intake? WTF is that? lol ram intakes are on pontiacs
catback exhaust... ok, but what brand, what size...
a boos controller... ok i know you meant boost controller...

so before your friend does anything to his car he should be here asking the questions... 

AND

if he does a search on the internet regarding his car and engine combo then im sure he will find the answers.... rather than have you ask questions...


----------



## cabeca_rj (Sep 7, 2009)

ok thanks
he bought the car for a very low price..yeah i know short ram intake system really sucks..a CAI would be 100 times better
the catback has 3 inches..and the brand we doesnt know..and im sure that the intercooler & the piping kit is too oversized for the engine..thats why its causing lag
but he just want to make a fast e cheaper solution
like puting a boost controller
so he wanna know what is the pressure that he can use as well..as not to have problems in the future.
many thanks


----------



## cabeca_rj (Sep 7, 2009)

any solutions ? =)


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

wow....

so you disregarded my saying he should come on here and began to tell me a bunch of stuff that isnt very useful...

a boost controller will only allow him to increase the boost slightly... and that doesnt mean it will be a cheap solution...

a ram intake... never heard of it before.... but chances are it is a CAI there for you have one ... <shaking my head>

the 3in exhaust helps somewhat but wont cause any issues... 

your best bet is to not waste money on the boost controller... just ante up and get a SAFC-II the apexi unit is very easy to use... this will allow you to adjust your a/f ratio, boost, fuel cut, and i believe it will remove the speed limiter... it will cost a lil more but it will get you what you need...

as for what psi the R33 engine can take well.... again that depends on the engine... you see the r33 can have either the rb20 or the rb25 and since you didnt answer me the first time about how much boost the stock engine can take safely i still cant answer your question....

so maybe you should stop asking questions for your friend and get him to come on here cause you dont know jack


----------



## cabeca_rj (Sep 7, 2009)

i know what 2 do..i just asked about the pressure that i can use with the stock engine as not to frie the gaskets
my friend doesnt has money
i have a wrx with invidia turbo back..injen Cai..invidia uppipe..and remaped via ecutek @ 1,2 bar with high octane gas
but he bought this car with a very low price..he doenst has money to do nothing
if he had..he would know what 2 do..with money is easy..he is just a poor mechanic
i was really just to have a simple answer ..like what is the pressure that i can on a gts-t 93..almost stock as not to frie the stock gaskets..simple?


----------



## cabeca_rj (Sep 7, 2009)

SRI
SHORT RAM INTAKE (I KNOW IT SUCKS..BUT ITS WHAT HE GOT)
THANKS


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

obviously the language barrier is somewhat of a problem...

so let me ask this question again...

what engine does he have? "i will answer this question myself" he has the RB25DET

what year is the R33 as the engine could be different? between 1993-1997

from what i have gathered, after 2 hours of searching for you... ya 2 hours...

he can safely increase the boost to 14psi(MAX)... going higher without a retuned ECU will result in leaning out the engine... even with a retuned ECU 15-17psi is the limit of the turbo any higher and it will most likely detonate...

while i applaud your friend for getting a R33 for a low price.... parts, tuning and repairs for these vehicles are not cheap... when tuning cars there are 3 things you can do but you may only pick 2 of them " cheap, fast, reliable " 

you say


> but he bought this car with a very low price..he doenst has money to do nothing...if he had..*he would know what 2 do*..with money is easy..he is just a poor mechanic


if he knew what to do and how to do it he wouldnt have you asking questions for him... money is not the issue here, lack of knowledge is... before i bought my GTR32 i read up it for months and months...

if you go cheap and fast it wont be reliable which will cost more money in the long run.... and if your friend doesnt have the money for parts that means alot of time with the car collecting dust in a driveway!!!

do it right the first time, dont cut corners and be cheap otherwise you will be back here asking for more help and i will be saying " i told you so"

PS... an short ram intake... is actually a short ram air intake... when you say ram intake it makes me and other people i have shown this thread to think of pontiac's that had ram air... terminology is important.... 

also a CAI would do NOTHING thats right NOTHING AT ALL for him hell it does NOTHING for your car at all either... if you think it does then you dont know jack about turbo cars...

a CAI is useless on a turbo engine because of the FACT that turbo chargers super compress air which causes the charged air to be heated... also the turbo itself gets extremely hot because its spins over at over 50000rpms and is attatched to the exhuast manifold... this is the reason why turbo charged engines benefit from a intercooler system...

a CAI is for a NA (naturally aspirated) engine... and they are useless on a turbo engine...

do me a favor and please please educate yourself and your friend cause neither of you know your shit and its only gonna make you guys look stupid when you try telling people what your cars got when you dont even know it yourself...

you will prolly end up like this kid if your not careful


----------



## FlyingScotsman (Dec 3, 2007)

Shadoa, is this the way you respond to everybody with a valid question regarding Skylines ? If so then its hardly surprising this is the most inactive nissan/skyline forum on the web.
I applaud Cabecas rj's patience and good nature for resisting your patonizing, condescending attitutde, unfriendly and until the last post, unhelpful comments.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingScotsman said:


> Shadoa, is this the way you respond to everybody with a valid question regarding Skylines ? If so then its hardly surprising this is the most inactive nissan/skyline forum on the web.
> I applaud Cabecas rj's patience and good nature for resisting your patonizing, condescending attitutde, unfriendly and until the last post, unhelpful comments.


if you read though the whole thread then you would have seen that i was being nice...

do you have any idea how many people pm me asking for questions on the daily? 

ffs all the questions are easily answered if the person who asked them just searched for there answer rather than ask for it...

i had to search to find the answer for this noobs friends question. something they could have done quite easily...

i also asked for more info regarding the R33 but i did not get any, instead i got more useless not helpful info and had to answer my own questions... hell i even got info about some other car... and the info i got was useless... see the CAI part... then you will understand why i say what i say and the way i say it...

when you deal with people who think they know what they are talking about it is 100% more difficult because you have to re-educate them on what they think they already know...

its people like this cabaeca person who end up pointing at there alt and saying its a turbo "see linked youtube video"


----------



## cabeca_rj (Sep 7, 2009)

ok guys i appreciate your answers..so i will let you guys know what he did
first anwser about the engine..it has the RB25DET 
soh we sent our ecu to uk to a nice tuner shop..very famous and big
to make a ecu reflash
the car know is running pretty good at 1,2 bar
reving at 8k
i dont remeber but i think that we got 380 hp @7200 rpm
and they did a correction about the fuel points..ignition and other things..and i dont know the correct name i just tried to translate in a simply way
soo..i have another question..what is the bulb type of this skyline on the low beam
its a gts-t r33 93'' wit NON projector headlights
many thanks!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

its either an H1 or an H3 or an H3C type of bulb


----------



## Jhon Butcher (Jan 9, 2010)

The quarter mile is reached in a tad under 15 and a half seconds, which is quite remarkable for a family car. But traffic-light showdowns are not what the Skylines of this generation were aimed at. From the basic R33 GTS up to the fabulous.These cars lived for the twisty stuff. Thanks to an enhanced R32 suspension and the stiffness settings of the coupe, the R33 GTS25t in effect feels smaller than it is. The steering is a bit too light at low-to-medium speeds, but otherwise the car shines with an excellently balanced chassis and feels stable and secure at all speeds - in contrast to the R32 GTS-t even at high speeds. Still, throttle steer is well possible and oversteer easily induced.


----------

